#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

## taoxianwen123

NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available,but I can upload onto the ifile.it due to the internet is restricted here.anybody who need it can leave you E-mail address here.


and who has the latest NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2008(20th edition)?pls upload it.thanks in advance.See More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## sambun

Please let me have a copy sambun.co@gmail.com. Thank you !

----------


## hadiamini

Dear my friend

please send me this useful book to my mail
hadiamini@yahoo.com

Regards

----------


## nmontoya

Dear taoxianwen123:
Can you send me this useful book to my mail:
nemz@terra.com
Regards

----------


## utopico

Hello, please send me this book to  fedepastore99@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## hopla1234

Dear my friend

please send me this useful book to my mail
primus911@gmail.com

Primus

----------


## budi666

Dear Taoxianwen123:
please send me this book to budi_reqk@yahoo.co.id

Thanks

----------


## DM2

Dear Taoxianwen123:
please send me this book to Dan.Marr@DM2-Inc.com

----------


## amirhosseinsaber

hi
please send me this book to amirhosseine007@gmail.com
tnks

----------


## akill3r

please send me this book to musabammadkhan@hotmail.com

----------


## elscorcho

Please send me the book to elcerava@gmail.com

----------


## losmoscas

Please send me the book to losmoscasbr@yahoo.com.br

----------


## guhan.s.s

> Please send me the book to losmoscasbr@yahoo.com.br



Hellow Friend,

Please provide me the Link of NFPA Fire Protection HandBook, 19th Edition at guhan.s.s@gmail.comSee More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## nayakya

Dear my friend

please send me this useful book to my mail

nayakya@gmail.com

Regards

----------


## amirhosseinsaber

what you send for me is the first part of this book what about the second part.
if you have it send it to : amirhosseine007@gmail.com

----------


## uzbarry

Kindly email me that worthy-handy book @ uzbarry@gmail.com

Many thanks in advance.

----------


## armanda

Dear taoxianwen123:
Could you please send me this useful book to my mail:
dani.ohs07@yahoo.com

B.regards

----------


## goldmarlboro

Please send me the book to   marlboro.day@gmail.com  thanks

----------


## solide

Please send me the book to solide1@gmail.com, many thanks

----------


## taoxianwen123

hello,I upload the link of NFPA Fire Protection Handbook-2003 19th edition(vol.1) as following,you can download it.but just volume 1 available.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hermes

Dear taoxianwen123:
You really did a great job, I guess the best of the last times !!
Of course, it is just my opinion, but I really fill that.
Obviusly, I wait for the 2nd book, but from now the hope is better.
Thank you very much, Mr. Taoxianwen123.





 Senior Member 





 Senior Member

----------


## Rizwan Ahmed

Dear Friend,
                Please send me this book to rizwanpetro@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## byju2u

Please let me have a copy byju2u@rediffmail.com Thank You

----------


## EnvMan

Please let me have a copy 
omermuftah@gmail.com
 Thank you !

----------


## punichand

Please send me copy.



punichand1@yahoo.co.inSee More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## indianindian

dear friend,

pls. send me the book to mee to. my id is kvsivg@gmail.com

thanks & regards

----------


## feifanisme

Dear  taoxianwen123:
pls send it to me feifanisme@163.com
Thx a lot

----------


## driftshade

thanks,tao,
do you have Vloume 2, I think it's everyone hope.

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Dear taoxianwen123:
Please send the same to me through: safetypartha@gmail.com
Regards,
Partha.

----------


## eng_alaa1977

kindly send me this book
i need it so much 
eng_alaa1977@yahoo.com

----------


## firelt818

Can you please send me the book to 5thgenfirefighter@gmail.com
Thanks a ton!

----------


## eloka

please send me a LINK too, my email is eloka234@yahoo.com. Thanks in advance.

----------


## antonhelmawan

dear sir,

could I have it, please send to antonhelmawan@gmail.com.

thanks..

best regards..

----------


## Thanhvp

Dear taoxianwen123

Please send me a copy to daithanhbk@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## nunyabusns

couell440@gmail.com 

Could you please share a copy of that file, I have been looking for it everywhere.  I will return the favor when I get my hands on the 2008 version.

Thanks!!!!

----------


## ongkc1

Please send me the book too. 
ongkc1@hotmail.com

Thanks a million.

----------


## hamidkeng

Please Send me a Copy hamidkeng@gmail.com


bestsSee More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## josefreitas

please send me acopy to jose_manuel_freitas@yahoo.com  thanks

----------


## abes

Hello,

Please send a copy to abes1234@gmail.com

----------


## pvpatelsafety

Hello,
Kindly send me the copy of NFPA Fire Protection Handbook by mail, I will be gratefull to you Sir.......                    pvpatelsafety@rediffmail.com
Thanks

----------


## anafp

Hello,

Please send me a copy to anaferpet@yahoo.es.
Thank you!

----------


## danateo

Hello, please send me this book to dt_1803@yahoo.com
Thank you very much

----------


## dren

Hi!
Please send me book to drenlog@gmail.com
Thank you!

----------


## uzbarry

Aoa!
can you please forward this worthy book @:
uzbarry@gmail.com

Many thanks in advance.

regards,
UB

----------


## oma

friend, i'll grateful if you me this to me also. my email is ukideozup@yahoo.com
 thanks

----------


## srober2491

Please e-mail me a copy to scottrobertsonbkk@gmail.com 

I appreciate the effort and thanks in advance.

----------


## alanjiao

Please send me a copy to jiaolei@gmail.com. 

thank  you very much!

----------


## Amirhoseinkhan

Dear Freind,

Please send me the handbook to a.emdadifar@gmail.com.

Thank you in advance.
Best,

----------


## Mohammed Dalta

Dear,
Thank you for your help and well support. 


send through: mohdar2360fw@yahoo.co.ukSee More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## Amirhoseinkhan

What do you mean Sir?
You want to help me by sending the handbook? or You want me to send you this book?

I have just a section of this book (section 11) it is scanned and low resolution.

Best,
Amirhoseinkhan

----------


## alanjiao

please send it to jiaolei@gmail.com

thank you in advance.

----------


## SUZAN TUFAN

Dear taoxianwen123:
Can you send me NFPA Fire Protection Handbook to my mail:
suzantufan@gmail.com
Regards

----------


## bujji1982

Dear my friend

please send me this useful book to my mail
arkfss@yahoo.com

Regards

----------


## main_zia

Please send NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) to main_zia@yahoo.com . Thanking you in anticipation
Best regards
Zia

----------


## pvpatelsafety

kindly send me this fire protection handbook to:   pvpatelsafety@rediffmail.com
many thanks
PV

----------


## ahyat01

Dear Taoxianwen123:
please send me this book to ahyat01@yahoo.com

Thanks,
Ahyat M

----------


## 19pas

nfpa fire protection handbook
please send it to payala03@gmail.com
thank you in advance.

----------


## go6o

Please send me copy to:

gogotig@yahoo.com

----------


## zanwar1

Can you send me book to my address,zohair.anwar@descon.com.pk

----------


## DOLPHIN PRINCE

pls also send the NFPA hand book to my box: dolphin_princeo@yahoo.com

----------


## judo

Hi friend, please can you email me to rahul_rahul2010@ymail.com Many thanks

See More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## bovi

Please let me have a copy vikas.svk1@gmail.com. Thank you !

----------


## ajesh

Dear friend,

Please send me a copy of NFPA standard. Thank you in advance!!!
ajesh.jose@gmail.com

----------


## alex_risk

Dear colleague,

I would appreciate if you could send me a copy of the NFPA Protection Handbook 2003 (19th Edition)
alexisvlad@hotmail.com

Thanks and regards

----------


## navdeep.mit

dear sir please send me the same on my mail id navdeep.mit@gmail.com

----------


## Rukman Setiawan

Dear Friend,

 could you please send me a copy of the NFPA Protection Handbook 2003 (19th Edition) to : rkmnsetiawan@gmail.com,
 thx


Best regards

----------


## Abo Jabal

i need it my e-mail  eng-moad84@hotmail.com

----------


## hi1beauty5

Dear taoxianwen123

Please send me a copy to avnura@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Dear Pros,
Is there anybody got the copy from the gentleman who offered for sharing.
I hope everybody waiting for the sharing.
Regards,

----------


## mazr1288

Dear friends, please send me this book to my mail, mazr1288@gmail.com
Regards

----------


## kash

Hi, Can I please have this book @ kashif_45@yahoo.com
Thanks 
Kash

----------


## victorlachica

I greatly  appreciate if you could send me a copy of the NFPA Protection Handbook 2003 (19th Edition) to bmacavanza@gmail.com

----------


## sanjay70

Dear Friend,
Please send the book to me at
sanjay_safety@yahoo.com
Regards


Sanjay70See More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## Muhammad Aqeel

kindly  e-mail me at muhammad.aqeel@tuwairqi.com.pk
thanks in advance.

----------


## thuyhang

Dear Friend,
Please send the book to me at
ductuanplc@yahoo.com
Regards
Thuyhang

----------


## manfm

dear budy

Pls send a copy to me too   : manfm12@yahoo.co.uk


thanks

----------


## main_zia

Please send me the book to main_zia@yahoo.com
Thanking you in anticipation
Zia

----------


## armstrong3

Please send me a copy if possible to   armstrong33@hotmail.ca.   (please no zip ) doc or pdf better.
Thank You so very much!

----------


## tohermanfong@gmail.com

Hi, 

Could you kindly sent a copy to the following address

firong2010@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## MYSTerB

Hello,
Could you please send to mysterb66@hotmail.com.
Thanks so much.

----------


## amirhosseinsaber

hi
I am looking for second part of this book if any one can help me please send it to amirhosseine007@gmail.com

tnks

----------


## davelau33

Hi,

Please send a copy to me at davelau33@gmail.com

----------


## tmanas40

please send to t_manas40@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## capking23

please send to capking23@hotmail.com 
thanks

----------


## gvreddy

please send me a copy on teamlabs@gmail.com

See More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## Alul

Dear Brother,

Please send me also to email: syahrulmubarok88@yahoo.com
Many thanks

----------


## kcgupta

thanks friend. Can you send this book to kcgupta101@gmail.com

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

Please,

send it to me.

engineershoaibqazi@gmail.com

----------


## seeyou

Please send me the book to namdongvt88@yahoo.com 
thank

----------


## nippy

Please help me

nippybond@gmail.com

----------


## harapos

Hello my friend. I also want to have a copy of the NFPA document that you have. My mail is: vidalalejandro@hotmail.com 
Thank you 
Alejandro Vidal

----------


## bytz

please send me the copy at alteisenrise_ptx003csp1@yahoo.com 
thx u.

----------


## hermes

*To all partners:*It seems to be impossible for Tao to make all you are asking for.
As an alternative, here is a link to another useful paper. If you like to check it, you will be welcome: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*Regards*Pd.: thanks Tao any way.

----------


## babysister

I had been looking for this long time.
Please send to me at donaldfcw@yahoo.com
Thank you

----------


## Kigman

Please send me a copy to jlre@yahoo.com
Thank you

----------


## Nabilia

Electrical_Safety_Code_Manual__A_Plain_Language_Gu  ide_to_National_Electrical_Code__OSHA_and_NFPA_70E
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

SFPE_Handbook_of_Fire_Protection_Engineering


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## das_joydeb

pl. send the link/book at my e-mail add : das.joydeb@gmail.com

----------


## das_joydeb

pl. send me the book at the e-mail add: das.joydeb@gmail.com

----------


## baukaki134

dear friend,

please send me a copy to nunug_ganteng@yahoo.com

thx

----------


## Noppakhun

Dear Sir

Please send it to me please
noppakhun_me@hotmail.com

----------


## nguyenbabao

Please send me this book to nguyenbabao@yahoo.com

----------


## onthemove

please send me in evading.me@gmail.com

----------


## lamplight

please send me a copy wildboar607@gmail.com

----------


## pw_12_x

Dear all, the file is bulky. Not effective send by email

follow this link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pw_12_x

> Electrical_Safety_Code_Manual__A_Plain_Language_Gu  ide_to_National_Electrical_Code__OSHA_and_NFPA_70E
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



 Thanks alot Nabilla

----------


## onthemove

Please send me in evading.me@gmail.com

----------


## goldmarlboro

please post to my email address marlboro.day@gmail.com

----------


## Alul

Dear friend,
Please send me that file too at: syahrulmubarok88@yahoo.com


Thanks.See More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## lgarciao

Dear my friend

please send me this useful book to my mail
lilygarcias@gmail.com

Regards

----------


## lagutierrez

Dear Taoxianwen123:
please send me this book to lewis_gd@hotmail.com

Thanks

----------


## ferclyde

Dear sir,

Kindly send me this worthwhile book to my email: ferclyd@yahoo.com...
thanks in advance

----------


## hermes

To all partners:
Pls. check that post:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Regards.

----------


## ramza

Still need 'Fire Protection Handbook'
anyone please send me at: pukaczu@gmail.com
regards

----------


## Hoseloader

Hi friend,

I would be very happy to receive a copy of the Handbook. my e-mail is pranee.kertoe@gmail.com

I have the NEC handbook 2005 if anyone wants that. Again just send your e-mail address and I'll forward. Caution it's a very big file.

----------


## akill3r

> Hi friend,
> 
> I would be very happy to receive a copy of the Handbook. my e-mail is pranee.kertoe@gmail.com
> 
> I have the NEC handbook 2005 if anyone wants that. Again just send your e-mail address and I'll forward. Caution it's a very big file.




the email address you shared is not valid... :-s

and please share this book to musabammadkhan@hotmail.com

----------


## Hoseloader

Sorry friend,

I'm not sure why, Try this  rod.ainsworth@mail.com

Thanks

----------


## thuyhang

Hi friend
Please you can forward to me, my email add: ductuanplc@gmail.com
Thanks so much

----------


## Hoseloader

Sorry friend

The e-nmail again,   rod.ainsworth@gmail.com

----------


## HANKY

Thanks for letting me have a copy too: henri.stref@hmttank.com

----------


## pigkyjoy

Please send me that file at: pigkyjoy@hotmail.com



thanks a lotSee More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## manfooa

Hi,
Thanks for your help.
Can you send the link to manfooa@gmail.com

----------


## NFPAbook

Thanks, 

Could you send to unsupa@hotmail.com

----------


## oel0801

Please can you send a copy, my e-mail is oel0801@yahoo.com.mx, 

thanks in advance.

----------


## temperbabu

please send to tempermiya@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## naser712

can i have copy of this book please 
naser712@hotmail.com

----------


## bayboy

Could you please send me a copy, my e-mail is vn.hung@gmail.com

Thanks & best regards

----------


## leoniw

Hi,

Can i have a copy of that book? My email address is premz03@gmail.com

Cheers

----------


## vasantkum

please send me the book to vasantkum@gmail.com

----------


## malhussiny32

my email is 
malhussiny32@yahoo.com
 iwish u send me that information fast

----------


## Hasnat

Can I have a copy of this useful book. 
My e-mail is tanhas05@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Zarif

Please send me this book. Thanks. zarif@super.net.pk

----------


## mrsulahria

dEAR,

kINDLY SEND ME THE COPY FOR nfpa FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK AT
rajazubairsulahria@yahoo.com



thanksSee More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## indianindian

kindly send me a copy too at 
kvsivg@gmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## instalatorul

Hi Sir,
When you have a spare time, please send the handbook to dumitruc08@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## safetynissar

please email in safetynissar@rediffmail.com


Thanks in advance 

Nissar Ahmed

----------


## zoobis54

Hi My good friend ...

could you send me a copy of this fine book at tzontag@yahoo.com

Thank you in advance

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Dear Pros,
Is there any one got this book? It seems everyone is giving their contact mail id. I don't think any one got the copy of the good book.
Regards.

----------


## eng_alaa1977

i did'nt get it

----------


## salahbouz

Please can you send a copy, my e-mail is : salah.bouziane@gmail.com

thanks in advance.

----------


## sukantob

Hi,

Can i have a copy of that book? My email address is sukantob@gmail.com

Cheers

----------


## rolandobch

hi !!! 
i need a copy of that handbook, please help me... rolandobch@gmail.com

----------


## kaweewong

Dear sir,
 Could you send the book to be to kaweewong.p@gmail.com
Thank for your kindness
Kaweewong

----------


## zoobis54

Has anybody gotten this yet? It seems that no one is sending/posting it?

----------


## Nabilia

There are only two versions out there and they are only vol. 1 even though one has the title page of 1 and 2, I have not seen vol. 2



NFPA Fire Protection Handbook-2003 19th Ed. (vol.1 only) 1200 pages.pdf 14.270 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

NFPA Fire Protection Handbook, Vol 1 (2003, 19th edition) 1504 pages.pdf	  150.184 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## zoobis54

wowowo...thanks for this!

Any one have volume 2?

----------


## greges2009

Thanks nabilia

----------


## txnprincesscc

Thanks!

----------


## jorgepasto

Please let me have a copy  jorgepasto@gmail.com  Thanks !

----------


## edenfrias

please send to my email eden444@hotmail.com

----------


## roberifin

Dear Taoxianwen123:
please send me this book to roberifin@yahoo.com
Many thanks Sir

----------


## aadil_thakur

please send the link on my email id aadil_thakur@yahoo.co.in

----------


## gssoft

Thanks a lot for your help 
my email gs_soft@hotmail.com

----------


## gerry_intam

I need the book. Send to gerry_intam@yahoo.com

----------


## matajaldin123

Dear Taoxia,it would be appreciated if you send it to matajaldin@yahoo.com
thank you with regards
Taj

----------


## JAFEAGGO

Dear my friend

please send me this useful book to my mail

javieragudelo2004@hotmail.com

----------


## Nabilia

Why do you keep asking to be sent to your email?



The file is posted already.

It is too large to be emailed anyway.See More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## berdem

Can I have a copy of this useful book. 
My e-mail is basaranerdem@hotmail.com

Thanks in advance.

----------


## astiring

can you please email me the book. thank you

astiring@hotmail.com

----------


## dwantono

Dear my friend

please send me this useful book to my mail dwantono@gmail.com

----------


## berdem

Dear taoxianwen123:

Can you send me this useful book ( 2008 version ) to my mail:
basaranerdem@hotmail.com

Regards

----------


## joelbalinon

kindly send me a copy also joel_balinon@yahoo.com.ph

----------


## dwantono

pls upload the latest NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2008(20th edition) to dwantono@gmail.com

thanks in advance.

----------


## UbaidQureshi

Please share with me the NFPA book.
ubh.qureshi@yahoo.com

----------


## UbaidQureshi

Sorry Nabilia,
If it is available, I should not have asked.
Please disregard my request.

----------


## ranijkumar

Hi,

Please send me the book to my email ranijkumar@yahoo.com

Mahendra

----------


## eramirez

Please send me the book to errbu@hotmail.com

----------


## manfm

Pls send me a copy to manfm12@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## safety09

Please send this book on my email ID:   indrajitsinghji@gmail.com

See More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## keshavraj

Pls send me this collection to my mail address suresh101_fire@hotmail.com

----------


## juancr2011cr

Hi Friend

Can you send me a copy of this helpful and interesting book to my mail?
Thanks a lot.
jcmendez506@gmail.com

----------


## manfm

pls send me a copy to manfm12@yahoo.co.in

thanks

----------


## rivgnesh

kindly send me a copy of NFPA fire protection handbook pls.
rvignesh1983@gmail.com

----------


## pavlo

Dear Taoxianwen123:
please send me this book to p.myronov@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## zaher22

Please send me the book to zaher2257@hotmail.com

----------


## suzy

Dear Taoxianwen123

Please kindly send me latest version of NFPA. s_suzy_s@yahoo.com

Thank you.

----------


## jove

please send me in joshi_davies@yahoo.com please

----------


## jcrivasplata

could you send it to my e-mail? Id be very thankful. jrivasplata@gmisa.com.pe

----------


## onlyone

Please let me have a copy thieunm@gmail.com. Thank you !

----------


## mrsulahria

Please sned me the link at

rajazubairsulahria@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## thisisvegeta

please send me this useful book to my mail



thisisvegeta@in.comSee More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## dwantono

Please share to me dwantono@gmail.com 
Thanks in advance.


Cheers

----------


## jonathanvelasquez

Appreciate if you could send to my velasquezjon@hotmail.com, thank you

----------


## selmagis

Seems to me that many members should first scroll through posts before ask something.

----------


## Jeff da Maori

Hello friend

Please be so kind and send a copy to oshtechnical@gmail.com

----------


## selmagis

Look what is available on, for a now: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
If I will be able to post 2nd part, than I'll post here.

----------


## mimran14221

Please email to mimran18@hotmail.com

----------


## main_zia

Dear my friend

please send me this useful book to my mail
main_zia@yahoo.com

----------


## nitu

my mail id is k.nitusingh@gmail.com

----------


## federico.mori

Hello, please send me this book to federico.mori@live.com.ar
Thank you very much.

----------


## Faisal Ebrahim

please send handbook to me at mefaisal75@gmail.com

----------


## joelbalinon

may I have a copy please joel_balinon@yahoo.com.ph

----------


## Faisal Ebrahim

please upload handbook voi.2


thanksSee More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## Waqasahmed

My E-ID:
mr_mechanicalengineer@hotmail.com

Thanks buddy,
God Bless.

----------


## zozoth

please send the linke for the book, thanks
zozoth@email.com

----------


## das_joydeb

KIND POST THE NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK AT THE FOLLOWING E-MAIL ADD:
das.joydeb@gmail.com

with warm regards

----------


## danielsac

Dear my friend

please send me this useful book to my mail
daniel_sc_mx@hotmail.com

Daniel from Mexico!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Andresss

Could you please, send me a copy?
my mail is andres_ariat@hotmail.com

Thank you,

----------


## danielsac

Dear my friend

Please send me this useful book to my mail
daniel_sc_mx@hotmail.com

Regards

----------


## gangsici1403

can anyone please send this book to nandi10gautham@gmail.com . Many thanks Nandi

----------


## tahora

Could you please send it to butahra@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## equate123

please send a copy to 
megapriya06@gmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## yw2889

I like to have this book. please send it to yongw8889@hotmail.com. Thanks a lot.

----------


## thnamxd

Can you give me the copy please? namntk@gmail.com
Thank you in advance.

----------


## harapos

According with your comment, the mail where you can e-mail me this manual is vidalalejandro@hotmail.com As soon as I get the new version I will let you know. Thank you su much again


AlejandroSee More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## Zeeshanali15

Please Mail me a copy on Zeeshan_ali_15@yahoo.com.
A Million thanks !

----------


## joelbalinon

please send me a copy thank you joel_balinon@yahoo.com.ph

----------


## saiga

Could anyone send a copy to dr.xiazhang@gmail.com. Thanks.

----------


## pyranah

can you please send me a copy, to stay-safe@hotmail.com

thank you

----------


## andresg417

Hi, friend,

I need this handbook, please send me to andresgiraldo417@gmail.com

Regards.

----------


## punichand

Please send me a copy to my mail Id.  punichand1@yahoo.co.in

----------


## pyranah

please send to

andrewsimpson72@btinternet.com

thank you so much

----------


## aldajica

Please let me have a copy aldajica@gmail.com Thank you !

----------


## spacer

Please put my e-mail on your send list. Thank you spacealta@yahoo.co.kr

----------


## mokara30

Dear Taoxianwen123:
please send me this book to datnguyenmanh@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## alvinmuthiah

Please send me a copy of this book. My email address is alvinmuthiah@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## orbawy

Please send me a copy to     orbawy10@gmail.com

See More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## cobraaa

*can some one upload latest NFPA Fire Protection Handbook / standards.*

i have some older version, probably earlier version of 90s.

----------


## JuliusMaximus

I want a copy please offtherecords@live.com.mx thank's.

----------


## manfm

* CAUTION >>>>>>>>>>>>Danger ................................*

Dear friends,

 stop posting your E mail ids , Till date no one received the above said said document i have received only receiving spams and malwars...............

You have fooled

Manfm

----------


## willyokere

Please let me have a copy welly.okereh@yahoo.co.uk Thank you

----------


## mohamed ahmed sadek

please send me the book to sadek201047@yahoo.com

----------


## gened

xxxx

----------


## bivs

sir please send it also to me, i urgently need it.. my email is: blindbeve@yahoo.com

----------


## michael.sadeora

Dear Friend, 

Even I would require a copy of this. My emial add is satnam.sadeora@gmail.com

Regards

----------


## tahora

Dear Freinds,

Please find below:

NFPA_Fire_Protection_Handbook-2003

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


NFPA - Fire Protection Handbook - 20th  2008

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Regards,

Botahra

----------


## mehrdad20

khoshkhoo@gmail.com

plz send

----------


## ain_achilles

send me please ain_achilles@ymail.com

----------


## willyokere

Please I need to book. Than k you in advance.



My email: willy.okere@yahoo.co.ukSee More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## dsdmanbl

Hello, please send me this book to dsdmanbl@gmail.com

----------


## savana1456

please send me a copy. thank u
my email : savana1456@yahoo.com

----------


## tessios

Thanks in advance.
My E-mail account is secretwater@naver.com

once again thank you for your sharing

----------


## hildolf

Dear friend,

Please sent me this ebook to "pradygdha@yahoo.com"

Thank you.

----------


## filthyfew

Hello, 

Please send a copy of the handbook to resqtech19@hotmail.com    Thank you

In Service, 

FilthyFew

----------


## PeterNgo

Could you please send me>> nc_loon@yahoo.com

----------


## ep_mani

Re: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available
Could you please send me>> ep_bamdad@yahoo.com

thank alot

----------


## ep_mani

Re: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available
Could you please send me>> ep_bamdad@yahoo.com

thank alot

----------


## JuMolCa

Please let me to get a copy "juan.molina.carrascosa@gmail.com" Thank you !!!

----------


## viskzsenior

please send me the book to viskzsenior@gmail.com

----------


## viskzsenior

thread is dead.can anybody renew it?

----------


## Narstan

please send me the book to eienpt@gmail.com

See More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## kingtut

ehabezzeden@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## saurabhjerps

Please let me have a copy _saurabhjerps@rediffmail.com_. Thank you

----------


## houma2011

please send the the book at houma2011@gmail.com
thanks a lot

----------


## tituduet

Dear Friend,
Please E-mail me @ tituduet@yahoo.com

----------


## Cjotaromero

please send me crisjoaromero@hotmail.com

thank you

----------


## edgar_stone

> NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available,but I can upload onto the ifile.it due to the internet is restricted here.anybody who need it can leave you E-mail address here.
> and who has the latest NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2008(20th edition)?pls upload it.thanks in advance.



Hello

I appreciate if you could send me this file.

regards.

Thank you

edgar.guevara84@gmail.com

----------


## Nicktai

Thank you for sending to this Email: a773001a@hotmail.com

----------


## xavuli

pls send me a copy xavi.mas@outlook.com

----------


## john zink

hi 
please send it to me.
thanks 
john_zink2008@yahoo.com

----------


## global3t

Please send me NFPA handbook  code at chattejeesujit94@gmail.com

----------


## deepak_gharpure1

please send me to deepakgharpure@gmail.com

----------


## josefreitas

a new link hxxp://www.libgen.info/view.php?id=692833 version 19th

See More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## Madagasgaman

Please up load to Wissanukornpubaibua@gmail.com

----------


## rosd

please send me this book to rosd_brm@hotmail.com

----------


## rosd

please send me this book to rosd_brm@hotmail.com thank

----------


## moon619

Friends,
please send me NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition)
mohgul13@gmail.com

----------


## malhussiny32

> Please send me the book to losmoscasbr@yahoo.com.br



please send me this book on my email 
malhussiny32@yahoo.com   or 
malhussiny32@facebook.com
thanks for you

----------


## oel0801

Hi

Can you send a copy please, my email is 

omar.equihua@hotmail.com

Thanks in advance,

Regards

----------


## JoeNoname

Please send to marco.verner76@gmail.com.  I would really really appreciate it.  Thanks in advance

----------


## achmadra2008

> NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available,but I can upload onto the ifile.it due to the internet is restricted here.anybody who need it can leave you E-mail address here.
> and who has the latest NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2008(20th edition)?pls upload it.thanks in advance.



Please send me your worthy ebook in my email: achmad_rahmawan@yahoo.com

Thanks a lot

----------


## chameleon

> NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available,but I can upload onto the ifile.it due to the internet is restricted here.anybody who need it can leave you E-mail address here.
> and who has the latest NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2008(20th edition)?pls upload it.thanks in advance.



If you still have NFPA fire protection handbook, please kindly email me download link. 

myatsoe.kaung@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## black00

Dear sir,
Pls send me the file at blackmetal1975@gmail.com.
Have been searching for this file for a long time on google but cannot find it anywhere.
Thanks in advance.
BlackM

----------


## engineer4207

link is working download it from there, thanks to guys for link

See More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## Aashishkumargupta

> NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available,but I can upload onto the ifile.it due to the internet is restricted here.anybody who need it can leave you E-mail address here.
> and who has the latest NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2008(20th edition)?pls upload it.thanks in advance.



please send link to agupta9000@gmail.com

----------


## Ahmed Elbarbary

hope you send me to:
eng_ahmed_elbarbary@yahoo.com

----------


## davidebomboletta

Dear my friend

please send me this useful book to my mail
davidebomboletta@virgilio.it

Regards

----------


## attyub194

Can any one share 
[h=NFPA 1: Fire Code Handbook, 2012 Edition]1[/h]
Thanking in advance

----------


## rshz

please send this book to my email
rsh777@gmail.com
thnx a lot

----------


## rshz

please send this book to my email
rsh777@gmail.com
thnx a lot

----------


## emarzan

hi sir can you also send me the boo, to my email emarzan@hotmail.com
Thank you in advance

God Bless!

----------


## YokeLim

Please send a copy to yokelim@hotmail.com. Thank you !

----------


## adnanaf

please send it on adnanaf@outlook.com

----------


## eduardo_iz

Could you please send me this useful book to my mail:
eduardo_iz@yahoo.com

Many thanks

----------


## chowdari

Kindly send the link at:mpchowdary9@yahoo.co.in

Many thanks in lot.

----------


## chowdari

Kindly send me the book at:mpchowdary9@yahoo.co.in



Many thanks in advance.See More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## libish

Dear taoxianwen123:
Can you send me this useful book to my mail:
livlevu@gmail.com
Regards

----------


## Razeen

Dear friend

          Please send the use to razeenngl@gmail.com

Regards

----------


## sebame57

dear my friend, please l am a student at university and need this book may you send me e-mail= sebame57@hotmail.com

----------


## halakahalaka

me too
mechatronic.e.s@gmail.com

----------


## larissasn

Getting a province moniker of our own is an essential part of owning a charge online. No matter how, nowadays most of the renowned lands names are either already registered or owned through some other business. This means that you for to think up of creative territory names to get noticed on the internet. This can now be a challenging fixation to do. In whatever way, the bright side to this is that most of the discipline names that were already registered could be undergoing expired. It could be because the circle may suffer with closed down or the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  proprietor of the domain standing may have changed his website. These realm names may at the moment be ready to you. In order to either register or revamp a specialization repute you requirement to adopt the given steps. While registering a province label you requisite to about that you are registering it just in search a age of time. It could be a year or 10 years, but not recompense a lifetime. For that, it would be immoral to rumour that you own the ******* name. All the lands names dire to be renewed or re-registered upon expiry. A province fame goes into an expired standing for 40 days after it expires. This significance changes to the redemption period if the owner of the ******* high regard does not replace the territory superiority in 40 days. During this spell all of the proprietress's info is erased like they had not in any way owned the empire name. This leaves the domain entitle open to buyers. The immutable **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  division after the redemption period is called the locked period. This is regularly a space of 5 days. On the 5th time, the star is officially dropped from the ICANN database and the property is up for the sake of traffic again. Domain auctions arrogate people who are looking revealed for outstanding sphere names. Many domain names are sold to province auction companies in compensation this purpose.

----------


## larissasn

Getting a domain high regard of our own is an essential component of owning a proprietorship online. However, nowadays most of the popular realm names are either already registered or owned on some other business. This means that you essential to make up up of original domain names to get noticed on the internet. This can now be a challenging fetish to do. However, the keen-minded side to this is that most of the discipline names that were already registered could have expired. It could be because the company may suffer with closed down or the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  p of the ******* appellation may make changed his website. These realm names may immediately be at to you. In order to either impress or redecorate a domain mention you need to come after the given steps. While registering a domain tag you need to muse on that you are registering it lone in the service of a ***** of time. It could be a year or 10 years, but not in behalf of a lifetime. For that, it would be wrong to put about that you own the realm name. All the department names dire to be renewed or re-registered upon expiry. A province baptize goes into an expired standing as a service to 40 days after it expires. This station changes to the redemption age if the p of the speciality high regard does not replace the territory prestige in 40 days. During this spell all of the possessor's info is erased like they had not ever owned the department name. This leaves the realm entitle open-minded to buyers. The final **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  position after the redemption span is called the locked period. This is on the whole a space of 5 days. On the 5th light of day, the personage is officially dropped from the ICANN database and the domain is up for the sake of trading again. Dominion auctions avoid people who are looking out on outstanding sphere names. Many realm names are sold to domain auction companies for this purpose.

----------


## larissasn

Getting a empire fame of our own is an requisite percentage of owning a trade online. No matter how, nowadays most of the popularized sphere names are either already registered or owned by some other business. This means that you need to contemplate up of ingenious realm names to get noticed on the internet. This can every now be a challenging fixation to do. How in the world, the keen-minded side to this is that most of the domain names that were already registered could have planned expired. It could be because the company may suffer with closed down or the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  p of the sphere superiority may include changed his website. These field names may now be handy to you. In order to either daybook or restart a ******* repute you requirement to adopt the actuality steps. While registering a empire label you requisite to recall that you are registering it only in the service of a aeon of time. It could be a year or 10 years, but not recompense a lifetime. From here, it would be wrong to put about that you own the ******* name. All the domain names shortage to be renewed or re-registered upon expiry. A domain celebrity goes into an expired standing as a service to 40 days after it expires. This importance changes to the redemption full stop if the proprietor of the territory high regard does not revitalize the discipline repute in 40 days. During this years all of the proprietor's info is erased like they had never owned the domain name. This leaves the domain term manifest to buyers. The sure **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  position after the redemption full stop is called the locked period. This is regularly a term of 5 days. On the 5th time, the rating is officially dropped from the ICANN database and the property is up for the sake of traffic again. Domain auctions avoid people who are looking unfashionable in support of particular field names. Assorted realm names are sold to province auction companies destined for this purpose.

----------


## kesler079

Pls i need this book as well

Kindly send to: kesiena.atimati@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## umairs

please share the latest NFPA Fire Protection Standard to me asap.

email: umairsclue@gmail.com

Thanks.

----------


## Ahmed Elbarbary

kindly send me a copy.
eng_ahmed_elbarbary@yahoo.com

----------


## hseman

please send me too.
smr.hosseini1362@yahoo.com

----------


## hseman

please send me a copy too.


smr.hosseini1362@yahoo.comSee More: NFPA FIRE PROTECTION HANDBOOK-2003(19th edition) available

----------


## zephmoseki

Please send me the copy at zephmoseki@live.com. Thanks a lot..

----------


## pvpatelsafety

please send me a copy at pvpatelsafety1@gmail.com

----------


## bakr9016

Please send me the book to mammar9016@gmail.com
Thank you

----------


## rubenneme

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Dear rubenneme this NFPA handbook-2003 (19th edition) is not complete. It contains only 7 sections of 14 plus Appendices A to F. Do you have complete version?
Greetings

----------


## rubenneme

National Fire Protection Association (NFPA), 2008.  3680  fully revised 20th
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Thank you rubenneme for your answer!

----------

